# My new "Dankung Wolf "



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Got my wolf in today and did not hesitate to start shooting up some cans! I must say it is a nice piece of steel. Well made and no fork imperfections that I have measured and no fork hits out of the near 75 clay pellets I shot out of if. Its thicker than my axe which I will have to get used to. Its edges are felt on the forks under the rubber sleeves a little to much. And the spots where I place my thumb and index finger on the forks feel a little awkward from being used to my axe. I think some rubber tape may be needed in the near future. Other than that this beast is beautifully deadly. I got about 70-80 clay shots, 30 .177 pellets and about 15 lug nuts shot out of it befor the sun hit the groung and I must say I am very pleased.

I wonder how the Phoenix shoots.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice. Gotta love dankung!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was thinking about getting some kind of Celtic pattern engraved on the forks and maybe the handle too.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice new slingshot!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks. Dankung has obviously made some small changes to its original design. Apparently the wolf has changed many times and was once the Bithor. But I am still pleased. It's of accurate weight and size. I do wish they had cut the inside of the face out like in the Dankung website just to make it a little lighter. But I'm still pleased with its performance. Its very accurate and heavy duty feeling. I swear you could realy knock sombody out with this thing very easily if you needed to defend yourself.


----------

